
Uber’s Operating and Marketing Chiefs Step Down in Leadership Shakeup - idlewords
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-07/uber-operating-marketing-chiefs-step-down-in-leadership-shakeup-jwmiwpn8
======
nknealk
From uber's S1, pages 235,236,239,240:
[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000119312519...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000119312519103850/d647752ds1.htm#toc647752_14)

It looks like Hartford walks out the door with at least $10M (based on IPO
price) in immediate stock vesting due to his termination.

------
bdcravens
I see they waited until Uber finally returned to their IPO price.

~~~
sieabahlpark
Well yeah, I'm still not convinced that the market is bullish on Uber and
Lyft.

------
idlewords
The outgoing COO earned up to $47.6 M for his performance in the men's
individual fail:
[https://twitter.com/MikeIsaac/status/1137125244756357120](https://twitter.com/MikeIsaac/status/1137125244756357120)

~~~
giancarlostoro
Earned up to is correct but somewhere less than that amount since he wasnt
there long enough.

~~~
rockinghigh
The actual values are in the S1:
[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000119312519...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000119312519103850/d647752ds1.htm)

Under Potential Payments Upon Termination or Change in Control.

------
jerrybee
Doesn’t bode well for their path to profitability.

------
paxys
Always happens when a new CEO comes on board. I'm surprised it took Dara this
long, but I guess his first job was to get Uber out of the PR nightmare and
through IPO.

~~~
jdross
except that in this case, the new CEO is the one who hired the COO and brought
him on with him

~~~
perryh2
Marissa did this at Yahoo as well. [https://techcrunch.com/2014/01/28/marissa-
mayer-on-henrique-...](https://techcrunch.com/2014/01/28/marissa-mayer-on-
henrique-de-castro/)

~~~
IAmEveryone
I'm sure there are hundreds of CxOs coming and leaving within one CEO's reign.
Is there any reason to single our Marissa Mayers?

------
malvosenior
Uber used to work so well for me but ever since Travis left the service has
rapidly degraded to the point where I try not to use it if I don’t have to.
This goes double for Uber Eats. I don’t know if the original leadership change
caused to problems but it’s very noticeable. The software used to be very
tight (for lack of a better word). Responsive, always did what I wanted.
Always a satisfying experience. Now it’s slow, laggy, more prone to drivers
flaking, has arbitrary UI changes... Sadly none of the competitors offer a UX
on par with early Uber.

~~~
jonathanjaeger
Did you ever think that maybe drivers are flaking more now because Uber
realizes as a company they eventually need to to make money, and therefore
they need to cut how much drivers get, and now drivers are picky over what
rides they take, and it has nothing to do with Travis?

~~~
mdorazio
I'm not sure if Uber is actually paying drivers significantly less or if
drivers have simply wised up to the full costs of driving for a ride sharing
company + the jobs market is better than it was a few years ago so there are
fewer people who need to drive just to make ends meet.

I have personally noticed that overall average cost of Uber/Lyft for me has
gone up over the last year or so unless there's a promo going on. It's now to
the point where I think twice before hailing a ride instead of driving myself
or looking for another option.

~~~
kryogen1c
> I have personally noticed that overall average cost of Uber/Lyft for me has
> gone up

I took a taxi last month for the first time in something like 6 years because
uber was 15 minutes away and surging. The taxi was already there and cleaner
than almost any uber ive ever taken - and cheaper than the surge.

~~~
addicted
I find that metered taxis are cheaper for about 80% of the trips I make. The
exceptions are during periods of extremely high traffic where your Uber/Lyft
Price is fixed, but the metered taxi price could really shoot up if you’re
sitting in traffic too long.

Essentially, unless I’m traveling in rush hour, I’m always better off taking a
metered cab, and it’s usually faster to boot.

